# Grocery shopping



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

What is everyone's strategy to lower food/grocery bills? I am looking at reducing our grocery spending which currently for a family of 4 is $1,500-$1,600 a month. Hoping to get it down to $1,000 a month. We shop at no-frills, Loblaws and costco, but my kids eat A LOT of fresh produce and that just rakes up our bills. Like most families food is through the roof, and before I wouldn't think twice about it before but now, really trying to reduce our spending. Food is our biggest expense before our mortgage. 

Just looking for some ideas


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I read somewhere that you just buy whatever is on sale when you shop is a good way to save $. Either through the flyers or what you see in store.


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

Jimmy said:


> I read somewhere that you just buy whatever is on sale when you shop is a good way to save $. Either through the flyers or what you see in store.


I was wondering if there was an app where you can create a grocery list and it would push notifications when those items are on sale. That would help instead of going through flyers.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

bigmoneytalks said:


> but my kids eat A LOT of fresh produce and that just rakes up our bills.



cut down on the fresh produce
go for frozen produce if cheaper
find substitutes that cost less


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Flexibility is key. If I don't like the price of something, I don't buy it - or I buy it elsewhere. Sometimes that means substituting a different brand or just going without that product until I find a reasonable price.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

bigmoneytalks said:


> I was wondering if there was an app where you can create a grocery list and it would push notifications when those items are on sale. That would help instead of going through flyers.


Flipp is an app which consolidates all flyers or you can search for specific products on sale.

your monthly total seems high. We are a family of four and spend about $1000 or less


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

The advice given is likely the best and you must decide where, what and when you are willing to sacrifice. I tend to rely on seasonal produce options or sales to reduce cost. I found another area that works well is meal planning and eliminating food waste. Occasionally we buy items and don't use them or sometimes make too big of portions and end up throwing them out. An alternative is to meal prep. We eliminate a lot of waste by planning several meals at once and making multiple meals from the same items. Of course this takes a bit of planning and sometimes eating meals that you wanted when you planned them but then later are no longer in the mood for. Not sure how picky your household is. If they are not fussy most of what I said is a non issue.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

I second the "flipp" app. It's great. You can also search specific items like "chicken breast", and it will show you where the sales are for that specific item.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

nathan79 said:


> Flexibility is key. If I don't like the price of something, I don't buy it - or I buy it elsewhere. Sometimes that means substituting a different brand or just going without that product until I find a reasonable price.


I think that's a really good point. For example with fruits and vegetables I try to adapt to whatever I find on sale. I found some really cheap fresh asparagus last week and ate lots of that. Unfortunately fruits have gotten ridiculously expensive but sales still pop up, and something will always be cheaper than the other options.

I also have a few tricks to expand the size of a meal, same things my parents used to do on a tight budget.

(a) mix with rice, could also be fried rice
(b) mix with noodles, e.g. udon noodles which are very filling
(c) mix with frozen veggies

For example I recently bought a pack of lean ground beef, about $10. I cooked that into kind of a meat sauce, the key ingredients being some tomato paste, various spices, and I always use lots of curry powder. Probably an additional $2 of ingredients to make this into cooked ground beef / sauce.

That stretched into 4 meals for me! One of them mixed together with some rice, probably only an extra $1 there. Then I had several meals of using udon noodles, probably about $2 or less in noodles.

So let's say that was a total of $15 of ingredients, and that made 4 meals for an adult man. I was *really* surprised how far it stretched, and that's like $3.75 a meal.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

The most obvious is to cut the processed food.

More difficult is to buy in bulk as real food spoils. So lots of that will go in the freezer.

And because some grocery stores sell these, stop smoking and cut the alcohol.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

I think the truest form of frugality in this circumstance would be to grow your own fruit trees. Granted, they will take a number of years to mature and produce fruit, so you'd then be feeding your young adults, no longer children.

Of course if it's oranges that your kids enjoy, you may have to move to California or Florida to plant those trees. That doesn't seem cost effective. But if it's apples, then you're golden (delicious).

Now, you may live in a condo or an apartment where it's not permissible to plant fruit trees. In that case -- and I hate to suggest it -- the cheapest option would be to put your children up for adoption.



All tongue-in-cheek. 

There are some good suggestions above. I buy fresh fruit for my wife but I settle for frozen without any qualms (wild blueberries in particular, although they're still not cheap, just cheaper). Also a lot of frozen broccoli and kale.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

bigmoneytalks said:


> What is everyone's strategy to lower food/grocery bills? I am looking at reducing our grocery spending which currently for a family of 4 is $1,500-$1,600 a month. Hoping to get it down to $1,000 a month. We shop at no-frills, Loblaws and costco, but *my kids eat A LOT of fresh produce and that just rakes up our bills*. Like most families food is through the roof, and before I wouldn't think twice about it before but now, really trying to reduce our spending. Food is our biggest expense before our mortgage.
> 
> Just looking for some ideas


If this part is a big concern for you - it is for me sometimes - you need to really think about what is healthy for your kids and what is just succumbing to luxury and wanting the "best for them", that or the whining desires of the kids about what their favourites foods are. You don't need raspberries, avocados, fancy salads, oranges etc. to be a high volume staple of the their fruits and vegetables, these things can just be a treat once a week along side daily much higher intake of apples, bananas, carrots, potatoes etc.- the less glamours things.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Tostig said:


> The most obvious is to cut the processed food.


I find processed food is usually cheaper and goes on sale much more often. The problem is almost all of it is not healthy (sodium, fat content, etc is very high) so check the labels. I rarely buy any processed food.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I also have a few tricks to expand the size of a meal, same things my parents used to do on a tight budget.
> 
> (a) mix with rice, could also be fried rice
> (b) mix with noodles, e.g. udon noodles which are very filling
> (c) mix with frozen veggies


Just watch out you don't go to carb heavy by adding rice/pasta .. carbs are usually cheap(er) fillers.



james4beach said:


> For example I recently bought a pack of lean ground beef, about $10. I cooked that into kind of a meat sauce, the key ingredients being some tomato paste, various spices, and I always use lots of curry powder. Probably an additional $2 of ingredients to make this into cooked ground beef / sauce.
> 
> That stretched into 4 meals for me! One of them mixed together with some rice, probably only an extra $1 there. Then I had several meals of using udon noodles, probably about $2 or less in noodles.


Making stuff for the freezer when a meat or whatever goes on sale is easy money saver. I got a whole sirloin tip from Costco on sale (IIRC ~ $7/kg) and made a large batch of beef stew. Add in beans, celery, carrots, peas, potatoes and spices and I got 20+ portions sitting in the freezer at a low cost.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

When we lived in Toronto, and in Vancouver, we found that produce at the smaller stores and at the produce stores was less expensive, often by quite a bit, than the big grocery chains. Same in Ottawa to a certain extent but we lived behind the market so it was very convenient for us.


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

bigmoneytalks said:


> What is everyone's strategy to lower food/grocery bills? I am looking at reducing our grocery spending which currently for a family of 4 is $1,500-$1,600 a month. Hoping to get it down to $1,000 a month. We shop at no-frills, Loblaws and costco, but my kids eat A LOT of fresh produce and that just rakes up our bills. Like most families food is through the roof, and before I wouldn't think twice about it before but now, really trying to reduce our spending. Food is our biggest expense before our mortgage.
> 
> Just looking for some ideas


I'm the only meat eater in my house and I typically only buy meat/fish at my local supermarket when it is 50% off with a "enjoy tonight" sticker. Or if certain cuts are on sale. I'm not a fussy eater. The cold roast chickens from the day before are always a winner and it is the only time I buy meat such as elk, bison and duck. I find I get triggered by the stickers and have be mindful not to buy too much since I have limited freezer space. I often divvy up the chicken into 120g servings and often add it to my wife's delcious vegetarian creations. I need the protein. 
I used to buy salmon off cuts and cook them freeze the it in individual 120 g servings. It was a bit of a mush but I didn't care because I was just adding it to my salad. I say used to because they no longer seem to sell it. 
This may be unusual but I like liver and heart from time to time and it is always inexpensive. My dearly departed dog loved the liver too, even when it had her pills secreted in it. 
I rarely buy processed foods and would stay well clear if it just now because it I suspect it will have even more cheap fillers to bulk it up and cheaper additives added to it and I also imagine it will be subject to shrinkflation.
I get my Eggs from costco as often as I can. My wife always insists on getting the most expensive happy hen eggs and Costco is the best deal.
We avoid vegetable oils as much as possible and try to get the best quality olive oils we can from Costco.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Gothenburg83 said:


> I'm the only meat eater in my house and I typically only buy meat/fish at my local supermarket when it is 50% off with a "enjoy tonight" sticker. Or if certain cuts are on sale. I'm not a fussy eater. The cold roast chickens from the day before are always a winner and it is the only time I buy meat such as elk, bison and duck. I find I get triggered by the stickers and have be mindful not to buy too much since I have limited freezer space. I often divvy up the chicken into 120g servings and often add it to my wife's delcious vegetarian creations. I need the protein.
> I used to buy salmon off cuts and cook them freeze the it in individual 120 g servings. It was a bit of a mush but I didn't care because I was just adding it to my salad. I say used to because they no longer seem to sell it.
> This may be unusual but I like liver and heart from time to time and it is always inexpensive. My dearly departed dog loved the liver too, even when it had her pills secreted in it.
> I rarely buy processed foods and would stay well clear if it just now because it I suspect it will have even more cheap fillers to bulk it up and cheaper additives added to it and I also imagine it will be subject to shrinkflation.
> ...


Same here. No processed foods. We only use Costco olive oil-no other oils. Same with eggs. We buy meat in large pieces and then cut it into steaks or roasts. We buy better cuts since I have no desire to pay for bone, gristle, and fat. We stock up in things that freeze well and that we eat everyday. Things like blueberries from the lower mainland or Washington state. Since snowbirding in SE Asia we often make pad thai or penang curry. Today I saw coffee on sale at Costco. We drink a lot of coffee so I bought 5 big bags.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Gothenburg83 said:


> I say used to because they no longer seem to sell it.


Ask the seafood counter. They likely do make some but may not have it on display. Cutting fillets makes offcuts.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Here are some good deals I picked up today at a Loblaws chain store. For context, I live in Canada's most expensive city so I'm sure you can find better deals elsewhere. These prices seem pretty good to me:

3 LB bag of Royal Gala apples on sale for $6, and it also came with a 2,000 PC point bonus (advertised in-store on the price tag, available to everyone with Optimum). So net of the bonus this works out to *$1.33 per pound*.

3 LB bag of oranges on sale for $5, so that's *$1.67 per pound*.

Bag of 6 small avocados on sale for $5, which is *$0.83 per avocado*.

President's Choice 300 g chocolate bar, Belgian made, on sale for $4 (at Shopper's Drug Mart). This stuff is awesome.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

bigmoneytalks said:


> my kids eat A LOT of fresh produce


No sure why it must be expensive.
Just recently 10 lbs bags of fresh carrots , beets, rutabaga, onions were on sale at several places for $5
macintosh and gala apples superstore, other places $1 per pound. Green cabbage 67 cents per pound.


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

andrewf said:


> Ask the seafood counter. They likely do make some but may not have it on display. Cutting fillets makes offcuts.


I will try that again. I need to find out which staff member is in charge of the fish section. I asked once and the lady looked at me as if I'd asked to buy fecal matter. I don't have much room in my freezer right now as it has lots of lentil concoctions and giant jars of apple cider for reasons that escape me.
I have chatted to the store manager before and he is an approachable chap.

They also used to do packages of fish heads back bones etc for making fish stock. Not something I ever tried but they maybe still sell it but they no longer have it out on display at least.

I recall reading that France passed various laws to try to minimise food waste (not throwing out imperfect knobbly carrots etc) and reduce food packaging - nonsense like in the UK where they wrap individual oranges and then packaging them in quantities of 4 in multiple layers of cellophane and polystyrene trays


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman30 said:


> I second the "flipp" app. It's great. You can also search specific items like "chicken breast", and it will show you where the sales are for that specific item.


Reebee is what we use. Seems to work for us (I'm told)


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

I used Flipp but switched to Reebee (on recommendation of a friend) and never looked back.


----------



## Cudworthhab (3 mo ago)

We save a lot of money & running to more than 1 store by shopping at Superstore & price matching using the flipp app. Save on foods & No Frills also lets you price match.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Here are some good deals I picked up today at a Loblaws chain store. For context, I live in Canada's most expensive city so I'm sure you can find better deals elsewhere. These prices seem pretty good to me:
> 
> 3 LB bag of Royal Gala apples on sale for $6, and it also came with a 2,000 PC point bonus (advertised in-store on the price tag, available to everyone with Optimum). So net of the bonus this works out to *$1.33 per pound*.
> 
> ...


 ... I get all my fresh produce at the ethnic stores as they are ALOT cheaper. Eg. Gala/Delicious apples = .99c currently. 



> President's Choice 300 g chocolate bar, Belgian made, on sale for $4 (at Shopper's Drug Mart). This stuff is awesome.


 ... I'm still working on my batch of 20 or 30 bars of - Turkey Hill brand (from Waterloo, Ontario) Maple Crunch and Ice Wine dark chocolate bars. Bought them at the dollar store earlier in the year for $1.25 each which then went on sale for .75c (couldn't resist on getting more!). Mind you they're only 100g each but then it's easier to breakoff to consume.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Gothenburg83 said:


> Reebee is what we use. Seems to work for us (I'm told)


Just learned that Flipp bought Reebee. Never heard of Reebee before. 









Flipp buys fellow flyer and discount app Reebee


The move will help Flipp expand its Shopper Consideration Platform, which helps brands create digital experiences from savings content.




strategyonline.ca


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Gothenburg83 said:


> I typically only buy meat/fish at my local supermarket when it is 50% off with a "enjoy tonight" sticker.


I love those stickers. I by a lot of items for 30%-50% off this way. I find you still have to have an idea the reasonable price range for the item and look at the effective price. More than once I have held a 30% reduced chicken from $13/kg when sitting next to it is a non-reduced chicken at $7/kg. The reduced label is not a guarantee of value, but it's a good place to start.

I have found that paying attention to prices and knowing what good, average and overpriced prices actually ARE is important. Just because the grocer SAYS the item is on sale means nothing. The PC coffee I buy has a "regular" price of $19/kg. They'll occasionally promote a "sale" to $15/kg. When it REALLY goes on sale, which it does a few times a year, it is $11/kg.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

bigmoneytalks said:


> What is everyone's strategy to lower food/grocery bills? I am looking at reducing our grocery spending which currently for a family of 4 is $1,500-$1,600 a month. Hoping to get it down to $1,000 a month. We shop at no-frills, Loblaws and costco, but my kids eat A LOT of fresh produce and that just rakes up our bills. Like most families food is through the roof, and before I wouldn't think twice about it before but now, really trying to reduce our spending. Food is our biggest expense before our mortgage.
> 
> Just looking for some ideas


I haven't tracked in a while, but can keep our groceries to under $1000 for 4 and that's with 2 teenagers. They both eat a ton of produce, and one is almost a vegetarian.

Somethings we do:

Shop almost totally on sale. I use the Flipp app. Check all the prices weekly for the grocery stores near me (there's 7 different ones) that are all pretty close.
I know the price points on most items that we buy, even having to adjust with these ridiculous prices. I know when something is a good deal, great deal or almost unheard of, and I also know the cycle of items. Based on these cycles I buy enough to last me until the next sale, plus a bit more, just in case the sale doesn't happen. Butter was on sale for $4 /pound from $6-7, so I bought 18 and froze. We are good for over a year now, include baking again.
Buy in bulk on sale. This reserve helps so we don't buy when some weeks are really expensive and no good sales, we can almost skip grocery shopping if we need to.
We are flexible in our eating, though a tad harder with the recent vegetarian in our house. I buy in season, and will forgo certain items if they are too expensive.
We shop also a produce store that sells some of the reject from groceries store. They will be close to past prime, but sell for dirt cheap. Their produce is usually seasonal and seldom more than a $1.50 but often $1. They have lots of case lots. I bought 40 lbs of bananas for $2. Ate what we could, for what could fit for smoothies and baking, and gave some away. They had 16 or 20 lbs of strawberries for $10. We had to throw some that was already bac, but I got about 10lbs of strawberries frozen and ate lots for the days.
Community food box - we have produce box program for once a month in our city. It's $35 for 3-40 of random fruits and veggies, all great shape.
For our meat, there is a wholesaler butcher that supplies alot of restaurant. Their prices are quite amazing. The same butcher gives away 5lb bags of chicken and beef bones if you buy over $100 or you can pay $1 a pound. 
Buy large chunks of beef (on sale or split parts of a cow) and cut it up our selves
Try to find ways not to waste (we can be bad for this). We save bones from chickens, scrapes, peelings from carrots, onions, celery tops to make really good bone broth. Soups are great ways to use up the random little bits of food we may not use as it's not a portion.
Stack points, coupons and buying opportunities. I know our Sobey's/Safeway is more expensive in general, but they have more manufacturer coupons in the aisles. When getting some stuff, I will check out the coupons, and grab a few, I use those coupons at Superstore/No frills (My main store). Often when they have their own promo (as Loblaws uses promo more), and double up on my saving. Bonus if I get extra points. I use my points on bonus redeemption days at shoppers and for things that don't go on sale. 

edited: to Add a few more tips. 

It takes a big freezer and a some effort to come up with your systems based on what you eat. Over the two years, I have been helping a family who was struggling with finances. When I looked at how they were shopping, they just bought what ever they normally eat and didn't stock up because they didn't have the cash. It took about 6 months of going through the flipp flyers with them ever week and helping them come up with a weekly grocery list, include stocking up a bit, and learning the price points. They've managed to cut their grocery bill buy almost 30% and that's with the increases over the last year. It would have been over 40% savings if it wasn't for these prices this year.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

Plugging Along said:


> They both eat a ton of produce, and one is almost a vegetarian.





Plugging Along said:


> though a tad harder with the recent vegetarian in our house.


It should not be hard, barley, lentils, peas, beans, millets, pasta, rice, beets, cabbage, onions, carrots, rutabaga, apples etc are dirty cheap, especially when on sale. Meats, cheese, eggs etc on contrary are very expensive.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> I know the price points on most items that we buy, even having to adjust with these ridiculous prices. I know when something is a good deal, great deal or almost unheard of, and I also know the cycle of items. Based on these cycles I buy enough to last me until the next sale, plus a bit more, just in case the sale doesn't happen. Butter was on sale for $4 /pound from $6-7, so I bought 18 and froze. We are good for over a year now, include baking again.


Along with looking for sales, I think this is very important: one has to learn and become familiar with pricing. Then all it takes is a glance to know something is a good deal. I just go to my usual store(s) and look for good prices, on the fly.

Being adaptable (willing to eat different things) and knowing what's cheap goes a long way. I need to calculate my numbers but I suspect that my grocery bill is only a bit higher than it was two years ago.

But there's still an inflation effect. I used to buy whatever I wanted to eat at any time. Now I'm more selective and watch for sales. If I just bought everything I wanted to eat, like I used to do, my bill would be much higher.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Just watch out you don't go to carb heavy by adding rice/pasta .. carbs are usually cheap(er) fillers.


That's true, but one of my favourite fillers is an Asian "bean thread" noodle. These are very cheap and are made from bean material, not rice.

You wouldn't know it unless you read the ingredients. It looks and feels like rice noodles.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> That's true, but one of my favourite fillers is an Asian "bean thread" noodle. These are very cheap and are made from bean material, not rice.
> 
> You wouldn't know it unless you read the ingredients. It looks and feels like rice noodles.


For sure ... check on the nutritional label for the real story. Quick look on google shows them as mostly carbs but might be slightly better then rice/pasta. Beans can have many nutrients as well, some with much less carbs.


----------



## Eager Beaver (11 mo ago)

The meat I buy, I tend to stick to a couple of guidelines. I shop and choose by looking at the price per kg. The more often it is handled by a butcher, the prices goes up and up. I look for large hunks of meat. I take home and cut it up myself. I cut off my own steaks and cut up my own stewing meat. Portion-Bag and freeze it. The cost is much lower per kg.

95% of any smaller meat portions I buy are always 30% off as they are about to pass their “best by date”. If there no meat left at 30% off, I don’t buy it.

When turkeys go on sale, I’ll buy one or two big ones. One goes right into my freezer. The other one I bake. We have a nice turkey dinner that night. Then pick the rest of the meat off the carcass. Bag the meat up into portions. Freeze it. Pull out turkey meat when wanted. Great with potatoes, carrots and a .99 pack of gravy-mix. Make the gravy in a pot, put the frozen turkey meat in there. Heat it up Mmm. Good with baked french fries too. Cheap dinners. I can easily get 10 additional turkey meals for 2, for my wife and I, after we have the initial turkey dinner. You can boil up the carcass, make a killer stew base. Strain the bones out. Add rice. Veggies. Spices. Mmm. Many soup meals can be yielded.

When its all gone, pull out the second turkey and repeat. 1 turkey meal every 10-14 days, might be good for 6-8 months on two birds. Super cheap meals.

I buy eggs at least by the flat. Is there 30 on flat? I think so. “Farm fresh eggs” from the farmer up the street are pretty pricey. I usually just get the double-flat egg pack at Costco. Good savings. Scramble a dozen or so. Cut up some peppers. Mushrooms. Onions. Cheap ham meat. Pour scrambled eggs into a muffin tin. Add the ham and veggies. Add some spices you like. Bake them in the oven. You get great omelette bites. Cheap too. Betting the kids will eat those up like candy.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Eager Beaver said:


> When turkeys go on sale, I’ll buy one or two big ones.


Sadly the turkeys didn't go on sale here after T-day, usually they do.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Sadly the turkeys didn't go on sale here after T-day, usually they do.


Check the poultry cases in the weeks following Thanksgiving.

In previous years I've found nice cuts such as turkey thighs and legs alongside the chicken. They normally aren't there but seem to show up in the fall, maybe throughout the winter. I don't know if it's still the case but I seem to remember turkey thighs being cheaper than chicken.

I usually wrap them in foil (or put them in a glass pan), cover, and bake/steam it in the oven along with veggies. Roast at 350 F for 2 hours, turns out really nice.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Ukrainiandude said:


> It should not be hard, barley, lentils, peas, beans, millets, pasta, rice, beets, cabbage, onions, carrots, rutabaga, apples etc are dirty cheap, especially when on sale. Meats, cheese, eggs etc on contrary are very expensive.


For us, my child becoming vegetarian is harder trying to find meals that we all like and meet her protein and iron dietary requirements. Lentils, beans, and millet have adequate protein the other things you mention do not. DIary (greek yogurt, high protein milk) and cheese are a big part of her protein, we have also been advised to find higher protein fortified foods, and these are lot more expensive. This is under the orders of their dietician and pediatrician. As one the vegetarian has some health-related issues that are tied to food so we have to monitor her very closely on her diet. 

I am fine with the produce, which was the response to the op, as both my kids eat a lot. I am finding it more challenging to find adequate sources of protein which my kid will eat (which is the bigger problem). I am not a lentils or bean person, but we are learning to be. In the meantime, I have have been buying the more expensive high protein fortified items.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Along with looking for sales, I think this is very important: one has to learn and become familiar with pricing. Then all it takes is a glance to know something is a good deal. I just go to my usual store(s) and look for good prices, on the fly.
> 
> Being adaptable (willing to eat different things) and knowing what's cheap goes a long way. I need to calculate my numbers but I suspect that my grocery bill is only a bit higher than it was two years ago.
> 
> But there's still an inflation effect. I used to buy whatever I wanted to eat at any time. Now I'm more selective and watch for sales. If I just bought everything I wanted to eat, like I used to do, my bill would be much higher.


I think knowing the pricing is one of the biggest ways one can save on a short term. However, using that pricing strategy to build a pantry stockpile gives the most savings. One can buy what's on sale during the week or month, but there is an ingredient or two that is expensive when needed, you can still make it when it's in your pantry. 

Knowing season pricing helps. Most people know there is seasonal fruits and produce, this applies to meat too. Alot of people think beef is cheapest in the summer when they want to bbq, but traditionally (it's been off since COVID), the month of November and March are the cheapest times for beef, plus the (Thanksgiving, Xmaxs Easter week sales). We stock up our good beef during this time. We are currently looking for the deal for a Thanksgiving turkey, as some stores wait a couple of weeks after, and then reduce their turkeys. Chocolate is after Xmas and valentines. Even pantry items such as crackers, cereal, peanut butter have times of year they go on sale. 

I find with my system and large pantry, we are pretty good for always being able to eat great food.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Sadly the turkeys didn't go on sale here after T-day, usually they do.


It's been really weird, the last couple of years, it's been the three to four weeks after the holidays the turkeys have been going on sale. They go on sale for a slightly better amount than before holiday, then if it doesn't sell, the went dirt cheap. The last couple of years (since COVID) turkeys have been really expensive and lower in stock during the holidays. The last 4 holidays they were were selling out Then after, not a great sale, then a month or so after, maybe they want the shelf space back one of the stores just cleared them out. My friend shops like I do, and we look for good deals and tell each out about them. The last 2 years, in beginning of November, Feb, and June (that was a weird one). she has called me because turkeys were clearning for under $10 for mid size ones. I didn't have the freezer space, but am making it now, in hopes to find my Xmas Turkey in November.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> The last couple of years (since COVID) turkeys have been really expensive and lower in stock during the holidays.


Same here, lower stock and higher prices ... I did manage to get a good deal last boxing week. There was more supply this year but no price drop, you'd figure they would want all that freezer space back.

I think inflation is having a big effect overall, went to stock up on mushroom soup and tuna (both on sale) last night and the entire shelf was cleaned out for both of them.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Loblaws is claiming that rapidly-rising grocery costs can largely be blamed on external factors. One of the same companies that gouged us on bread for years and years! Sure, take their word for it! 

In fairness, there have been many catalysts for higher prices, but I'm a firm believer that grocers are raking it in, just like oil and gas companies. 


Canada's biggest grocer is freezing prices on all its No Name products until next year as double-digit food inflation sends grocery bills spiralling.

Loblaw Companies Ltd. says it has locked in prices of the popular house brand, which includes more than 1,500 grocery items, until Jan. 31, 2023.

In a letter shared with customers Monday, Loblaw chairman and president Galen G. Weston says the price of an average basket of groceries is up about 10 per cent this year, with items like apples, soup and chips up even more.

He says much of this is "maddeningly" out of the company's control as food suppliers pass on higher costs to Loblaw.

Weston says while the grocery chain is pushing back against unfair price increases, most are reasonable and stem from increases in basic costs for suppliers.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/loblaw-grocery-inflation-1.6618829


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> Loblaws is claiming that rapidly-rising grocery costs can largely be blamed on external factors. One of the same companies that gouged us on bread for years and years! Sure, take their word for it!
> 
> In fairness, there have been many catalysts for higher prices, but I'm a firm believer that grocers are raking it in, just like oil and gas companies.
> 
> ...


At least it's a start. PR stunt or not


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I read yesterday that it's industry standard practice to freeze prices on cheap house brands every 4th quarter.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> Just learned that Flipp bought Reebee. Never heard of Reebee before.


Checked out reebee for the first time last night before shopping and found a good deal on lean ground beef, ~$2.40 per kg less than Costco. Looks like I'm making a batch of meat sauce for the freezer tonight!


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We use reebee. We like it. Not about to drive all over town for a can of soup however it is useful. Especially since we cut out the newspaper (mostly adverts).


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Loblaws used to sell a bag of its yellow brand frozen less than perfect berry blend fruit. We liked it because it did not include strawberries. We would buy it every few months to mix into plain on sale yoghurt so we can have fruit in a non sugared version. 

Last night no price increase but now strawberries are the first fruit on the list of berries. Huge no taste California type strawberries, Got the bag home and shook it and picked the big berries off as they worked their way to the top. Weighed them and they are now more than half the weight of the bagged product. 

Frozen berries don't mix in the blender when the kids use this in making smoothies.
And the berries must be thawed just right to cut them up to add to the yoghurt. 

So it is now not something we will be seeking out any more.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Here's part of the reason why we're paying more...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582938406203445252


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Some of the imported food products from SE Asia that we purchased during covid became difficult to find and in some instances doubled in price. What caused the increase? Exceeding high container transportation costs. And more demand than supply.

Just noticed this week that the price of some items we typically purchase are back down to their pre covid price.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

ian said:


> Some of the imported food products from SE Asia that we purchased during covid became difficult to find and in some instances doubled in price. What caused the increase? Exceeding high container transportation costs. And more demand than supply.
> 
> *Just noticed this week that the price of some items we typically purchase are back down to their pre covid price.*


 ... like? And where? Example please.

A bag of NoName of potato chips went up to as much as $1.29 ... and this week it's on sale for a buck. Well, I would be stunned if that one buck holds more than a week as per the "prices freeze" to January? 2023 as per Mr. Weston. 

I think Loblaws should be a disclaimer on their "price freeze" as NOT APPLICABLE to non-sale stuffs, for clarity's sake or not the intent to mislead. And then we watch the "sale" stuff list gets smaller, and smaller,  and smaller. 

Actually, I see a silver lining to all of these grocery price increases - my grocery bill shrinks at the same time. I now buy 3 apples ($1.00?) instead of an entire bag ($6.00) with FAR LESS waste. Plus, I can grow my own herbs or regenerate existing ones instead - even inside this winter!


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> ... like? And where? Example please.
> 
> A bag of NoName of potato chips went up to as much as $1.29 ... and this week it's on sale for a buck. Well, I would be stunned if that one buck holds more than a week as per the "prices freeze" to January? 2023 as per Mr. Weston.
> 
> ...


Sure. The Aroy-D coconut milk that we purchased prior to covid for $1 or so a can went up as high as $2.49 at Superstore. Bought it on sale this week at T&T (also owned by loblaws) @ 2 for $1.98. Similar for rice noodles, some Aroy-D curry pastes. Thai long grain rice went up by about 30 percent. You could not find it at Costco for a number of months. Now it is back down. All SE Asia products. There were significant transportation issues according to a T&T manager that I spoke with at the time. The result was product shortages and/or higher prices.

Fresh Walmart brand OJ , 2.5L went down from 3.99 to 3.77 at Walmart. Same product that Superstore (store brand) puts on sale for $4.28 Heinz beans went up to 1.29, bought some at the old price of 1.04 last week.

But....produce is up. Not certain if it is our dollar, transportation costs, or product shortages. We are doing the same with produce. Buying less, paying more, but wasting less. We are buying more produce at independent stores and at Asian stores. Fresher, less expensive, better selection than in the big grocery chains in many instances.

DW says the flour that she buys went up 20 percent or so during covid, now it is back down to the pre covid price.

Clearly many items have gone up...but some are back to their old price point.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Loblaws announced "inflation fighting price freeze".
How much do you want to bet there is a sweet government handout to Loblaws for their work on something like "climate change, or inflation".
Maybe the Feds will buy them a few million in solar panels, or pay for more refrigeration upgrades again.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> Loblaws announced "inflation fighting price freeze".
> How much do you want to bet there is a sweet government handout to Loblaws for their work on something like "climate change, or inflation".
> Maybe the Feds will buy them a few million in solar panels, or pay for more refrigeration upgrades again.


It is a marketing scam. Not hard to hold the prices until January when in all likelihood you have gone to your suppliers and demanding the same. Or you have pre-ordered for delivery over the next two months with a negotiated price.

No doubt they reviewed the products and make any necessary price 'adjustment' prior to the announcement.

Freezing (so called) is meaningless to us. All we care about is the bottom line price to us. From Superstore/Loblaws or anywhere else. The rest is noise level.

Nice try though.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I will play devil's advocate here even though I am seeing higher prices and higher earnings. The metric one should be using to determine if the grocers (or other businesses) are gouging is net margins. If inflation is going up by x% earnings would likely go up a comparable amount. Reading headlines like highest jump in earnings in 5, or 10 years should be obvious if inflation rate is at its highest in 5 or 10 years. I am not saying companies are taking active steps to help customers deal with rising inflation, as the Loblaw's move is a marketing stunt that was implemented after complaints of price gouging, but we need to look closer than a flashy headline.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gardner said:


> The PC coffee I buy has a "regular" price of $19/kg. They'll occasionally promote a "sale" to $15/kg. When it REALLY goes on sale, which it does a few times a year, it is $11/kg.


If you buy the 1kg containers of ground coffee, I usually buy those at Shoppers when they have 20x the points (30% back in points). They frequently discount them to a lower price than you ever see in a grocery store. Earlier this year I bought a bunch for about $6 per can if you deduct the points.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

londoncalling said:


> I will play devil's advocate here even though I am seeing higher prices and higher earnings. The metric one should be using to determine if the grocers (or other businesses) are gouging is net margins. If inflation is going up by x% earnings would likely go up a comparable amount. Reading headlines like highest jump in earnings in 5, or 10 years should be obvious if inflation rate is at its highest in 5 or 10 years. I am not saying companies are taking active steps to help customers deal with rising inflation, as the Loblaw's move is a marketing stunt that was implemented after complaints of price gouging, but we need to look closer than a flashy headline.


Indeed. The big grocers are all publicly traded so any so-called price gouging would show up in their financial results. I think they are probably doing okay with being able to pass along price increases. Remember the big battle Frito Lay had with Loblaws earlier this year over cost of goods increases?

It's popular to rage against retailers but if their net profit margin is 3-5% it's really hard to make the case that prices would be much lower even if they just broke even.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Remember the big battle Frito Lay had with Loblaws earlier this year over cost of goods increases?


What ever happened with that? I couldn't help noticing that a bag of Doritos is $5 regular price now at No Frills. Pretty sure it was $3 pre-COVID. That just seems outrageous to me, but maybe I should be thanking them for helping me lose weight.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

ian said:


> Clearly many items have gone up...but some are back to their old price point.


Most regular priced items I'm seeing are still inflated (~15-30%) but some sale items are hitting at or just below 2019 levels. Shortages seem to be tapering off somewhat, maybe due to the higher prices.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

ian said:


> It is a marketing scam. Not hard to hold the prices until January when in all likelihood you have gone to your suppliers and demanding the same. Or you have pre-ordered for delivery over the next two months with a negotiated price.


Not to mention, it's standard; they do this every fourth quarter.


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

nathan79 said:


> What ever happened with that? I couldn't help noticing that a bag of Doritos is $5 regular price now at No Frills. Pretty sure it was $3 pre-COVID. That just seems outrageous to me, but maybe I should be thanking them for helping me lose weight.


Walmart sells three bags for $9....


----------



## Saveching (Sep 18, 2021)

no name chips last week at nofrills were 0.25c


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

bigmoneytalks said:


> Walmart sells three bags for $9....


Cheap it may be but Probably best to not eat this kind of utter crap on a wregular basis in the first place. It is not the best choice nutrienaly


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> Actually, I see a silver lining to all of these grocery price increases - my grocery bill shrinks at the same time. I now buy 3 apples ($1.00?) instead of an entire bag ($6.00) with FAR LESS waste. Plus, I can grow my own herbs or regenerate existing ones instead - even inside this winter!


That's exactly how you play the game! Most people eat far too much (hence the waistline pandemic) and waste a ton of food each year. I grew lettuce, tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, zucchini, winter squash, kale, cucumbers and leeks this year. Next year I'll try my hand at canning. In the grocery store I'll adjust as prices increase - drink more water instead of almond milk, letting sale items create your menus, etc. So far I haven't had an issue sticking with my budget despite higher pricing. I don't think we've seen the peak in food prices just yet.

From looking at peoples carts, I don't think the average consumer tries too hard - they just complain.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Saveching said:


> no name chips last week at nofrills were 0.25c


 ... just saw this. Which year of last week was a bag of NN chips at .25c? For one, ain't happening in Toronto.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Synergy said:


> That's exactly how you play the game! Most people eat far too much (hence the waistline pandemic) and waste a ton of food each year. I grew lettuce, tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, zucchini, winter squash, kale, cucumbers and leeks this year. Next year I'll try my hand at canning. In the grocery store I'll adjust as prices increase - drink more water instead of almond milk, letting sale items create your menus, etc. So far I haven't had an issue sticking with my budget despite higher pricing. I don't think we've seen the peak in food prices just yet.
> 
> From looking at peoples carts, I don't think the average consumer tries too hard - they just complain.


 ... sorry but I got a purple thumb. I'm actually quite happy to regenerate my garlic bulbs. Btw, that canning idea is gonna to cost ya.


----------



## Saveching (Sep 18, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... just saw this. Which year of last week was a bag of NN chips at .25c? For one, ain't happening in Toronto.


2 weeks prior there was 300g dark chocolate 85% for 0.50c a bar.
location was south end of the golden horseshoe.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Wow, and I thought 75c per bar (100g) was cheap so I bought at least an additional 10 of them, on top of the 20 I bought for 1.25 originally. 

Mind you they were bought at a dollarstore. They were getting rid of them but then I love dark choco and ice-wine too + maple syrup! Fantastic mix - made in Ontario, Canada too so can't go wrong.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ And we wonder why our health care system is a mess.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Synergy said:


> ^ And we wonder why our health care system is a mess.


C'mon, don't judge. Beaver survives mostly off of leaves, woody stems and aquatic plants. He might enjoy the odd potato chip and all those bags he purchased could last him the next couple of years. 

Moderation is the key!


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Good! If some shenanigans are exposed, I will rejoice. If the investigation turns up nothing of concern, I will reject all evidence and remain skeptical! 

*Competition Bureau to probe grocery pricing*



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/competition-bureau-grocery-1.6627144


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> C'mon, don't judge. Beaver survives mostly off of leaves, woody stems and aquatic plants. He might enjoy the odd potato chip and all those bags he purchased could last him the next couple of years.
> 
> Moderation is the key!


Well, we are not heading in the right direction so I don't think your key is working for most.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was recently in a Loblaws chain store and thought I'd check out some of those price frozen NN products.

They aren't that cheap! I think they first jacked up the prices, and *then* "froze" them. For example I looked at the pasta products which used to be really cheap, and found that the brand name (Unico) pasta bags were actually cheaper.

So I walked out of the Loblaws store with a whole bunch of non NN products, because those were better deals.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I was recently in a Loblaws chain store and thought I'd check out some of those price frozen NN products.
> 
> They aren't that cheap! I think they first jacked up the prices, and *then* "froze" them. For example I looked at the pasta products which used to be really cheap, and found that the brand name (Unico) pasta bags were actually cheaper.
> 
> So I walked out of the Loblaws store with a whole bunch of non NN products, because those were better deals.


NN is not always cheaper than other brands on sale. The regular price of NN is less than other brands, however, you can find cheaper, and IMO better when I sale. I tried to switch over to NN a few years ago, and there was some stuff I found just not worth it. Now, I just go with what's on sale a store up, so I don't have buy nn.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, we used to always buy the no name frozen mixed berries. Then they jacked up the price and added a bunch of strawberries (used to be just blackberries, blueberries, and raspberries). Now the PC version of the same thing is just as cheap or cheaper. I'm super annoyed.

Though, I wonder if there's something going on in the berry supply chain, because we tried to get some frozen mixed berries from Almost Perfect (aka The Grocery Outlet), knowing they used to always carry them. They said they were out and they didn't even have any in the pipeline.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Yeah, we used to always buy the no name frozen mixed berries. Then they jacked up the price and added a bunch of strawberries (used to be just blackberries, blueberries, and raspberries). Now the PC version of the same thing is just as cheap or cheaper. I'm super annoyed.
> 
> Though, I wonder if there's something going on in the berry supply chain, because we tried to get some frozen mixed berries from Almost Perfect (aka The Grocery Outlet), knowing they used to always carry them. They said they were out and they didn't even have any in the pipeline.


I haven't heard anything about the berry supply chain, I was seeing them in the stores all summer, just like previous, but more expensive. Just at the end of the growing season I was buying them at some imperfect produce sellers by the cases. Much of the berries had to be eaten or frozen right away, but even after throwing out, and trimming the fruit, I was getting it for under $1 a pound which is usually about $3/4 for a 400g bag. Highly recommend going this route instead of the frozen fruit. We eat a lot more frozen berries and fruit in the fall and winter when there are less seasonal items available.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Is this the same competition bureau that investigated fuel price fixing ? "No evidence of collusion" Right !!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> C'mon, don't judge. Beaver survives mostly off of leaves, woody stems and aquatic plants. He might enjoy the odd potato chip and all those bags he purchased could last him the next couple of years.
> 
> Moderation is the key!


 ... yep, 2 bags of potato chips (150g each) last me about a month! I bet a bag would last half an hour on a sit-com for someone else. Chocolates, and/or maple syrup, however, is a different story. 

Btw, people don't get fat 'cause just because of the sweet or stuffs they eat but because they don't get enough exercise. I was alot heavier when I was working, sitting mostly at my desk in front of the computer, working through lunch. Yeah, I joined a gym but didn't have the time to go after work which could be after 6 pm due to the frequent 2 jobs in 1 one pay. Now I can not work whenever I feel like which is always or mostly in the garden munching on berries (if not on CMF setting stuffs straight).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> I was alot heavier when I was working, sitting mostly at my desk in front of the computer, working through lunch.


I was also heavier when I was working full time, but I think part of that was due to the time pressure, so I'd grab fast food and easy lunch options... most of which had very large portions, high calories, lots of sugar, salt etc.

Then when I came home I was totally worn out and exhausted, so at best I'd eat something easy (not very healthy). I think that's a pretty common story.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ... yep, 2 bags of potato chips (150g each) last me about a month!


I like the single serving Costco chip bags, think they are 700-1100 g each. 



Beaver101 said:


> Btw, people don't get fat 'cause just because of the sweet or stuffs they eat but because they don't get enough exercise.


Well, it's a combination of both ... eat only the calories your body needs (exercise or not) and you'll maintain your weight.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Well, it's a combination of both ... eat only the calories your body needs (exercise or not) and you'll maintain your weight.


I don't think that's the whole story, as there are big differences in people's metabolisms and how they respond to sugar/carbs


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I don't think that's the whole story, as there are big differences in people's metabolisms and how they respond to sugar/carbs


Generally true for pretty much everyone that doesn't have an underlying condition.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I don't think that's the whole story, as there are big differences in people's metabolisms and how they respond to sugar/carbs


Aging/activity and there is also a very interesting dosing/concentration aspect. Nutrition is FAR more complicated than I though.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> Aging/activity and there is also a very interesting dosing/concentration aspect. Nutrition is FAR more complicated than I though.


As a general rule proteins make you feel fuller than carbs so a higher protein diet makes it easier to maintain or lose weight. Aging is also a big factor. I'm 60 and had no problem controlling my weight for most of my life because I was highly active and in tremendous condition. But now I have a damaged meniscus which limits my activity. I can't run anymore, even walking more than 3 or 4k in a day and my knee hurts. I'm still "in shape" but not like before and I have to watch my diet a lot closer than I used to.

Regarding diet we mostly avoid processed foods and cook most of our meals from scratch. Luckily we both enjoy cooking and are reasonably good at it or else it would be a hassle. It certainly helps being retired and having the time to plan and prepare meals.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> As a general rule proteins make you feel fuller than carbs so a higher protein diet makes it easier to maintain or lose weight. Aging is also a big factor. I'm 60 and had no problem controlling my weight for most of my life because I was highly active and in tremendous condition. But now I have a damaged meniscus which limits my activity. I can't run anymore, even walking more than 3 or 4k in a day and my knee hurts. I'm still "in shape" but not like before and I have to watch my diet a lot closer than I used to.
> 
> Regarding diet we mostly avoid processed foods and cook most of our meals from scratch. Luckily we both enjoy cooking and are reasonably good at it or else it would be a hassle. It certainly helps being retired and having the time to plan and prepare meals.


Go to a sports medicine doctor/physiotherapist about the injury, at only 60 you might be able to address some of it
or at least come up with other activities.

Once you learn a few tricks, cooking is easy.

My kids are generally pretty happy with "empty the fridge day". We just take everything that's still in there, fry it up with some seasoning, and maybe noodles.
It's almost always unique and delicious... but of course we can all cook.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

HappilyRetired said:


> Aging is also a big factor. I'm 60 and had no problem controlling my weight for most of my life because I was highly active and in tremendous condition.


Age and activity definitely require an adjustment to food intake. Even for winter when I'm less active I have to adjust my diet (lower calorie intake) or I'll gain weight.



HappilyRetired said:


> But now I have a damaged meniscus which limits my activity. I can't run anymore, even walking more than 3 or 4k in a day and my knee hurts. I'm still "in shape" but not like before and I have to watch my diet a lot closer than I used to.


Have you had it looked at? An older friend of mine had a few surgeries to clean up the knee joint which kept him more active. He doesn't run but swims and cycles alot.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> Go to a sports medicine doctor/physiotherapist about the injury, at only 60 you might be able to address some of it
> or at least come up with other activities.


I did. It's basically worn out after 4 decades of activity. Full recovery or repair is impossible, all I can do is find my activity limit and keep within it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> I did. It's basically worn out after 4 decades of activity. Full recovery or repair is impossible, all I can do is find my activity limit and keep within it.


Bah... I intend to fight old age as much as I can.
Tough keeping up with kids 1/3 my age now, but I know guys a decade younger than me who say "they're worn out" and they can't do anything.

I do know guys in their mid 50's still playing low level competitive sports, they're nuts, but inspiring.


----------



## Saveching (Sep 18, 2021)

Its amazing what a teaspoon of maple syrup can do to any food or drink item. 
The only thing Canada can put out that cannot be out matched.
I wounder how its been progressing as a new energy source. Someone must be doing some sort of RnD on it.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> Bah... I intend to fight old age as much as I can.
> Tough keeping up with kids 1/3 my age now, but I know guys a decade younger than me who say "they're worn out" and they can't do anything.
> 
> I do know guys in their mid 50's still playing low level competitive sports, they're nuts, but inspiring.


When the meniscus is worn out/gone nothing can be done. My days of walking 36 holes of golf, half marathons, etc are over. I've accepted it and have to find alternative ways to get some cardio in that are less stressful on my knees. I haven't used my treadmill since then, but I'll probably try out a stepper which is far less stressful. This year when golfing I had to ride but made sure to get 2 or 3k's of walking in during the round.


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

HappilyRetired said:


> I did. It's basically worn out after 4 decades of activity. Full recovery or repair is impossible, all I can do is find my activity limit and keep within it.


My left knee is a twice operated mess but I still ski as often as I dare. I often hear good things on meniscus regeneration through stem cell research. Maybe all is not lost!


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Gothenburg83 said:


> My left knee is a twice operated mess but I still ski as often as I dare. I often hear good things on meniscus regeneration through stem cell research. Maybe all is not lost!


That would be nice. I'm retired and have both the time and the desire to exercise at a certain level. I'm just now able to slightly increase my activity so I'll move forward cautiously.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

HappilyRetired said:


> That would be nice. I'm retired and have both the time and the desire to exercise at a certain level. I'm just now able to slightly increase my activity so I'll move forward cautiously.


Before my partner died, he was still cycling alot...he did have an old knee injury where he couldn't run. But definitely if one is properly fitted on a bike, cycling was his thing for about 35 years. He stopped owning a car when he meant me.. He couldn't afford it anyway.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

bigmoneytalks said:


> What is everyone's strategy to lower food/grocery bills?


I had an interesting experience today when I wandered into Whole Foods to nab a $1.50 avocado deal. A very good price on big avocados.

I normally shop at Safeway and No Frills. The Safeway isn't too cheap but I'm good at catching sales.

At the checkout, the woman in front of me had various healthy things, similar to what I buy (vegetables, some meat, nuts, etc) and I looked at each item and estimated that the whole thing probably costs $90. When I do that with my own shopping I usually guess quite accurately, +/- 10%

Her total came to $180 ... *twice* my estimate!

Maybe this shows that Whole Foods is very expensive. It might also show that someone who indiscriminately buys items does not end up with very good prices. I am confident that I could have bought the same items that woman had, for half the price at my usual stores (Safeway & No Frills). When I saw her items being rung up, I kept wondering how it was so expensive. I normally buy many of the exact same items she had.

When she walked away I thought, she's probably just a very rich woman who doesn't care how much things cost.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> At the checkout, the woman in front of me had various healthy things, similar to what I buy (vegetables, some meat, nuts, etc) and I looked at each item and estimated that the whole thing probably costs $90. When I do that with my own shopping I usually guess quite accurately, +/- 10%


That's funny, I used to do this when I used checkouts often ... one time I go the price exactly right down to the penny. 



james4beach said:


> Her total came to $180 ... *twice* my estimate!
> 
> Maybe this shows that Whole Foods is very expensive. It might also show that someone who indiscriminately buys items does not end up with very good prices. I am confident that I could have bought the same items that woman had, for half the price at my usual stores (Safeway & No Frills). When I saw her items being rung up, I kept wondering how it was so expensive. I normally buy many of the exact same items she had.


Some prices have jumped considerably higher than inflation is pushing them. I've seen regular food items that have doubled in price over two years ago and many over a 50% increase. Definitely seems to be some "profit pricing" going on by the store and/or product makers.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

We did our annual Christmas Eve grocery shop for deals in the hour before the store closes.
Three spiced pork roasts and a larger tray of pork chops were all bought with 40% off tickets on them. 
2L pop, a seasonal treat only in our house, was promo priced (Coke or Pepsi) at $1.25 per bottle.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ponderling said:


> We did our annual Christmas Eve grocery shop for deals in the hour before the store closes.


Yes I did the same. My xmas shopping was really cheap.

There were turkey thighs available, clearance prices (on Christmas Eve!) around $3 to $4 for a single person's portion. So I was able to buy turkey for two people at a total cost of about $7. This turned into a feast involving potatoes, yams, etc ... total cost was about $10 for two people.

That's much cheaper than McDonald's takeout.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

cainvest said:


> That's funny, I used to do this when I used checkouts often ... one time I go the price exactly right down to the penny.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Yes I did the same. My xmas shopping was really cheap.
> 
> There were turkey thighs available, clearance prices (on Christmas Eve!) around $3 to $4 for a single person's portion. So I was able to buy turkey for two people at a total cost of about $7. This turned into a feast involving potatoes, yams, etc ... total cost was about $10 for two people.
> 
> That's much cheaper than McDonald's takeout.


 ... haven't thought of that as wasn't in the mood to prep the turkey though it's a good strategy. Had lobsters instead for $13/lb which is considered a good deal these days as to where I am. Alot easier to prepare - boiling water only with some ginger. Messy to eat but delicious!

Anyhow, if you think $180 is alot. Earlier in the year, a lady in front of me with a "full" grocery cart (like stuffed to both levels) ran a bill of $489 something ... my eyes almost popped. I figured either she's really rich, have a very very large family, haven't gone grocery shopping for a month or so (like just got out of jail), or simply don't care. [I think it would have been best she was using her hubby's cc ... LMAO]. And the best part was yet to come - this was at a No-Frills. Yikes!!!!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow you've got to try really hard to buy $489 of stuff at No Frills!

Lobsters sound like a great idea too.

By the way if anyone wants to benefit from post-xmas turkey prices. There's a really easy way to bake some turkey. You can buy the legs/thigh, wrap it in aluminum foil (add the seasonings and potatoes inside the foil), then bake at 350 for 2 hours. Then open the top of the foil, increase the temperature to add some crisp.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Wow you've got to try really hard to buy $489 of stuff at No Frills!


 ... I agree and I suspect she bought NOTHING on "sale". Just grab and go with no conscience for cost.

And just a few days prior to Xmas - over at Metro supermarket - a young couple with 1 child infront of me ran up a bill of something like $360 ... for not only food/groceries but household stuffs like a mop set. Boy, of all places to get that... I digress ... on the "convenience".


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> There's a really easy way to bake some turkey. You can buy the legs/thigh, wrap it in aluminum foil (add the seasonings and potatoes inside the foil), then bake at 350 for 2 hours.


That's the same thing you do with a full turkey, just add a little more time depending on the size ... it's easy. 

Actually, I stopped adding anything to the turkey other than a little water in the bottom of the pan.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

grocery shopping for Xmas gatherings can be pricey. Our family had 15 mouths to feed. The hosts almost prime rib at Costco for over $300. Got it at metro for less than $150. Add in the side dishes, desserts, alcohol……Xmas dinner can be expensive for large families.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> That's the same thing you do with a full turkey, just add a little more time depending on the size ... it's easy.
> 
> Actually, I stopped adding anything to the turkey other than a little water in the bottom of the pan.


I didn't realize it was so easy. What about all the comedy routines over the years about ruining the turkey?

And can you really wrap the whole thing in foil? I like those small pieces, the thighs, because they're completely contained within the foil. They always turn out moist, I've never had dry turkey this way.


----------



## Gothenburg83 (Dec 30, 2021)

james4beach said:


> I didn't realize it was so easy. What about all the comedy routines over the years about ruining the turkey?
> 
> And can you really wrap the whole thing in foil? I like those small pieces, the thighs, because they're completely contained within the foil. They always turn out moist, I've never had dry turkey this way.


I appreciate that this isn't to everyone's taste but haggis makes a great chicken / turkey cavity stuffing.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

It's shocking now to pay over $8-$10.00 for a bottle of sunflower oil. This is at Safeways. I haven't checked at Loblaws Superstore.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I didn't realize it was so easy. What about all the comedy routines over the years about ruining the turkey?
> 
> And can you really wrap the whole thing in foil? I like those small pieces, the thighs, because they're completely contained within the foil. They always turn out moist, I've never had dry turkey this way.


It is pretty easy. You can go old school with aluminum tray with a aluminum foil covering but honestly a covered roasting pan ($15 at CDN Tire) is the easiest way to go IMO. I uncover my turkey to brown it in the last 15mins. 

You can also cook uncovered as shown here,





The way I make my gravy this way, from the same guy as above,


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

HappilyRetired said:


> As a general rule proteins make you feel fuller than carbs so a higher protein diet makes it easier to maintain or lose weight. Aging is also a big factor. I'm 60 and had no problem controlling my weight for most of my life because I was highly active and in tremendous condition. But now I have a damaged meniscus which limits my activity. I can't run anymore, even walking more than 3 or 4k in a day and my knee hurts. I'm still "in shape" but not like before and I have to watch my diet a lot closer than I used to.
> 
> Regarding diet we mostly avoid processed foods and cook most of our meals from scratch. Luckily we both enjoy cooking and are reasonably good at it or else it would be a hassle. It certainly helps being retired and having the time to plan and prepare meals.


I'm not vegetarian but have in a lazy, absent-minded way cut back slowly on my meat intake for past 15 yrs. So it probably affects my overall grocery bill but that was not the primary reason why I cut back.

I grew until into my mid 20's having meat at least for dinner daily 80% of time, along with a veggie dish, etc.

Now I eat meat 3-4 times per month. A fistful of meat per meal. It's lean beef, bison or seafood. I just kinda gave up prepping chicken and pork. I never cooked lamb since I prefer it at a restaurant. Part of it was to control fat intake, etc.

Whenever I vacation overseas where I like to try different dishes not easily found in North America, if I eat meat for 4-5 consecutive days, I get constipated. So yogurt for brekkie is a must.

I've learned the hard way what certain foods that I used to eat, now I have to pay attention. I only have white rice several times/yr. It was starting to make feel unwell and then pushes a blood test near diabetes 2 reading.

So my grocery bill is probably much more basic (although some ingredients would be "foreign" to some folks), and still cooking from scratch. Except for frozen cheese-spinach ravioli and frozen perogies. Those are the only type of pre-made frozen food. I eat Chinese dim sum fresh, I don't buy it frozen. Like everyone else, certain rules for certain foods to enjoy in certain way without breaking the bank.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

bigmoneytalks said:


> What is everyone's strategy to lower food/grocery bills? I am looking at reducing our grocery spending which currently for a family of 4 is $1,500-$1,600 a month. Hoping to get it down to $1,000 a month. We shop at no-frills, Loblaws and costco, but my kids eat A LOT of fresh produce and that just rakes up our bills. Like most families food is through the roof, and before I wouldn't think twice about it before but now, really trying to reduce our spending. Food is our biggest expense before our mortgage.
> 
> Just looking for some ideas


Need I say this: if you have someone who would like to start a container pot of veggie plant or 2, if there's no land for a garden. Start small .... I have 2 siblings, 1 of them does simple stuff tomatoes, onions, kale and the rest are flowers, ornamental grasses, succulent plants in background. She has gone gangbusters. I'm not saying it saves money, but you never know what this might light a fire in someone for life.

Another sister only grows enormous herbs in her big pots out backyard --basil,thyme, rosemary.. Herbs cost money. Hers are giants. Enough to make pesto.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> It is pretty easy. You can go old school with aluminum tray with a aluminum foil covering but honestly a covered roasting pan ($15 at CDN Tire) is the easiest way to go IMO. I uncover my turkey to brown it in the last 15mins.


Thanks for the videos! Very interesting. Though I must admit that I got lazy again and picked up another pack of turkey thighs (still on sale), about $8 for two meals worth. Might even cover three meals. I actually do enjoy turkey and the juices are great too, can be used for broth or flavouring for pasta.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Thanks for the videos! Very interesting. Though I must admit that I got lazy again and picked up another pack of turkey thighs (still on sale), about $8 for two meals worth. Might even cover three meals. I actually do enjoy turkey and the juices are great too, can be used for broth or flavouring for pasta.


Just checked the new local flyers, sadly no deals here on leftover turkeys this year.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Just checked the new local flyers, sadly no deals here on leftover turkeys this year.


usually there are no flyers ads for after holiday turkeys. There we $25 off at Costco on Boxing Day, some under $10


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

This pretty well sums up the current state of affairs...



http://imgur.com/OcazSQ8


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> usually there are no flyers ads for after holiday turkeys.


It all depends on their stock, some years they run a sale after. Last year sobeys did a sale on frozen on Dec 23-24. This year supply appeared low, most stores I saw here were sold out almost a week before xmas.


----------

